# Dirt Jumps in Michigan Anyone?



## RobbPHD (Mar 22, 2007)

I am back in Michigan for the summer and would still like to ride dj if possible. Anyone know of any spots or tracks in MI? Im going crazy not being able to ride.


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Where you located at?


----------



## RobbPHD (Mar 22, 2007)

I am in southeastern michigan. Monroe if you know the area.


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup, not sure of any down that way though. I've got a buddy that lives near you that may know of some stuff. Or if you want to travel over to Ann Arbor you may be able to hook up with the locals over there. You’ll have to get your hands dirty if you want to jump over there.

For contact, go to mmba.org and send “trail boss” (ann arbor guy) & “Rod” (Monroe guy) a PM asking to help dig and jump. Tell them opjones sent you and you shouldn’t have any problems. You’ll find them both under the “Freeride” forum.


Tim


----------

